# A seriously big boiler



## Kaleb (Feb 22, 2011)

A while ago I got this copper loco boiler on eBay for a song at just $40 including postage from Melbourne. It arrived about a week ago. 







I knew it was a big one, but it's even bigger than I expected! It weighs in at about 4kg empty. There are 10 firetubes there, so this will have plenty of draught. It should be big enough for a 5" gauge miniature railway loco.











I'm told those tubes in the firebox are thermic siphons, which should make for great steam-raising properties.






I've since pickled it in diluted battery acid to remove the tarnish and other gunk from the surface. 

I'm taking it to John Buckley this weekend for him to have a look at it, I'll make some plugs, and then it will go to the local M.E. club's boiler inspector for testing and hopefully certification to AMBSC codes.


----------



## Tony Bird (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,
Yes the tubes in the firebox are thermic syphons to help circulation and there seems to be a balance tube connecting the bottom water space of the firebox sides together. I have never seen such a large boiler with a dry back head. The type of construction says its very old being rivetted together and probably caulked with soft solder. The tube arrangement is interesting usually the supper heater tube is in the top row where it is hottest and less likely to get clogged. Odd that the front tube plate doesn't appear to be rivetted. I hope it isn't just soft soldered in. Alas I don't think that here in the UK one could get insurance cover to use it.
Regards Tony.


----------



## compspecial (Feb 22, 2011)

The wide (wooton) firebox is unusual too.


----------

